#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >      -  (2)

## Esam

.                                                          .
        :-
1-   .
2-     .

                          :-
-         .
-          .
-    .
-       .
       :-
-            .
-             .
-            .
-          .
-          .

:   
-             .
-          .
-        .
-              .
-          .
:   
-             .
-           .
-              .
-                 .
-      .
-       . .     .
-         .
-            .
-            .
-       .
-          .
-           .
 
:  
-         .
-      .
-          ()  ɡ      .
-        .
-          .
-                    .
-               0
:   
-                .
-      .
-                .
-            .
        :
:   
1-           .
2-                            .
3-           ()  .
4-        .
5-     .          .
:   
            .

-   :          .
-  :         .
-   :               .
-     :                  .


1-                        
                       .

2-                      .

3-                       
      .

4-                .      
          (8)        .     
  .

5-                      

6-                  . 


                                           .                             :-
-   .
-  (  -  ).
- (  -  - ).
                :-
-            (  -  -  ) .
-          (      ).
-                 .
-                      .   
              .    .
-                                .
-                .


1-                   
                .

2-                    
                      .

3-                    
          .

4-           :
-              .
-                       .
-                     .
-                                      .
-           .
-                              .
-                            .
5-                  .        .

6-                    .
7-                             (    ).

8-                       .           ()           .

10-               .           .

11-      .

12-                        
                       .

13-                   
        .

14-                  
      .

15-              .

16-                .    
       .

17-                .

18-                  .

19-        10  20%     .

20-                   .

21-                  .

22-               .

23-     .

24-             .

25-                 .

26-                   

27-                      .

28-                   .

29-            .

30-                 .

31-                        
           .

32-                 .

33-                .

34-                     
                .

35-              24           
      .

36-              (  15 ).      
           ȡ ԡ ʡ  ɡ      .

37-                .

38-                       
             .

39-                     .

40-              .

41-               .     
         ...              
            -  -          .

42-                    .

43-                                      .

44-                    
                         .


                    :
1)  :   -   -   -    ...
2)  :   -         .
3)  :      -  -  -  -  .
4)  :   -   .
5)    .
                                         .
                                                :


               .
  .
1) :
         :
-                      .
-                
     ( 4/1-2/1)         .
2) 




1-                           (10 )  .

2-                .

3-                        .

4-              :
*              
 .
*               
   (          )    
          .

5-                                  .

6-             .

7-               .


          ǡ                                    .

1-                    .

2-                       .

3-              (  )                      .


See More:     -  (2)

----------

